# Lady Feeding The Cats



## Jimmyness

I found a poem in this realy old book i thought it was worth shareing.

*Lady Feeding The Cats*

Shuffling along in her broken shoes from the slums,
A blue-eyed lady showing the weather's stain,
Her long dress green and black like a pine in the rain,
Her bonnet much bedraggled, daily she comes
Uphill past the Moreton Bays and smoky gums
With a sack of bones on her back and a song on her brain
To feed those outlaws prowling about the Domain,
Those furtive she-cats and those villanious toms.

Proudly they step to meet her, they march together
With an arching of backs and a waving of plumy tails
And smiles that swear they would never harm a feather.
They rub at her legs for the bounty that never fails,
They thinks she is a princess out of a tower,
And so she is, she is trembling with love and power.

Meat, it is true, is meat, and demands no attention,
But this is the sweetest thing they know
Whose courtship even a hiss, a howl and a blow.
And so much kindness passing thier comprehension
Beggars and rogues who never deserved this pension
Some recollection of old punctilio
Dawns in their eyes, and as she moves to go
They turn their battered heads in condescension

She smiles and walks back lightly to the slums.
If she has fed their bodies, they have fed
More than the body in her; they purr like drums,
Their tails are banners and fountains inside her head.
The times are hard for exiled aristocrats,
But gracious and sweet it is to be queen of the cats. 
_Douglas Stewart_


----------



## DesnBaby

Nice poem  .


----------

